# White fluff



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

hey ive got these 2 new uk bread perculas and the smallest one has all of a sudden 2 weeks after getting them has got like white/grey fluff on its gill or just infront of the side fin? any1 know wot it is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not right off, but fungus or lymphocystis spring immediately to mind.


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

ok fungus i know wot the other one...? i herd they get balls on them when injurged and it helas and falls off..... atm thgh the bigger clown is chasing him but aint that just normal for a pair.


----------

